

Oni Apollo: Stratified JavaScript library - afri
http://onilabs.com/blog/oni-apollo-0.9

======
jhrobert
Is this open source?

I could find the github for Apollo but what about StratifiedJS

Adding some concurrency in javascript is an interesting idea, I wonder how
this would blend with coffeescript...

~~~
jhrobert
Note, <http://github.com/onilabs/apollo/blob/master/oni-apollo.js>

This might be the implementation of StratifiedJS, but it displays as a long,
half minified, 92kb line of code... not ver readable like that.

~~~
afri
Yes, Oni Apollo is open-source, and you've got the right repository. The
assembled library, oni-apollo.js, is composed of a whole bunch of different
bits and pieces and tools which we'll all be publishing on github eventually.
It will take a bit of time, so please bear with us. The source code for the
built-in modules is already there, see
<http://github.com/onilabs/apollo/tree/master/src/modules/> .

